# What do you think about people who flirt on PerC?



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Weird, but not as weird as the people who try backward ways of getting an answer for their question/self-validation.

I mean man, if this is what flirting is now, I'm incredibly outdated. It's more accurate to call them icebreakers.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Mixed

On one hand I think it can be cute when people are playful with each other when I observe. I think wh3n it becomes more annoying is usually when the people basically are making threads where they alienate the general forum population and tag each other like continually. That can get a bit much and nauseating from my view. It may even be cute the first thread or two but when they keep doing it alot within threads they create to name each other it can get obnoxious. 

A simple playful flirt among users fine. 

Overt displays of pda fucken gross and overstating

Now me personally well I will be honest callouts direct for me personally on a forum are not my desired way of communication and flirting personally. I guess I feel a bit like the few times I have been tagged or responded to directly quoting to my general posts by a few people I have talked to more private and built repor well for me personally my interacting style is actually utterly annoyed by thos method saying like with a person who I otherwise talk to private anyways. See no reason for the pda flirting style especially if I am not an item. But even if I ever were with anyone still no just no. Thats like almost a territorial marking or statement that better be pre established. I just think it exploits any private connection and for me personally yeah just not my style or comfort zone


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

I am indifferent; although - thus far, I have

Accumulated (4) wives; (3) in which I will have threesome(s) with.

(2) forum hubby's 1 that is [now perm banned].

(1) flirtatious forum male pal.

''Supposedly,'' (2) *alt* accounts, that which is Eska - I was once _jokingly_ coaxed to date Eska for some reasoning. Interesting; indeed. I am unsure he even smile(s) - I would be exceedingly interested in tickling him w/ my appendages.

Perhap(s) I am also _massive_ PM slut. ((*Who knows*)) _Eh_ .. (?) :bwink:

Of course; it is all_* fun*_ - as I ''talk to'' - non-virtualized avatar(s) + non-[screenbots] (actual folk(s)) offline (&) thus, would not want to induce ''real'' flirting to be taken too _seriously._


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

I can sense that most are just joking, but it does get a little weird when they're being serious.


----------



## Neokortex (May 22, 2015)

Sensational said:


> Thats like almost a territorial marking or statement that better be pre established. I just think it exploits any private connection and for me personally yeah just not my style or comfort zone


What do you mean by "it exploits any private connection?"
How can words mark territories if there isn't any follow-up action?


----------



## Neokortex (May 22, 2015)

Macrosapien said:


> Lol just thought I'd ask this, because im a HUGE flirt, I flirt all the time, but I do this in life as well.... but more veiled though, and sarcastic (lol). But sometimes I think, is it weird to randomly flirt with people on a forum, especially one like this HAHA?
> 
> What ya'll think. is it weird, and do you flirt with people here? like the playful kind, in my case... but it can be the more serious one, if you do that.


Hey me too. But people don't like it in the INFP threads. Where is it allowed? And how much overt are you when you do it?
I whish there was a picture thread in the Sex and Relationships forum so we could make flirty remarks to pretty girls.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I am indifferent as long as they don't come to my house and use my household appliances.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm quite flirtatious online however it's also quite obvious that I'm not serious - there use to be this thread would you date the person above you and I pretty much said yes to everyone regardless gender - marital status - age lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

xrx said:


> It strikes me as weird and sad for some reason.. I do it only with the most sarcastic intentions on perc and IRL not at all.


 @Drunk Parrot You're weird and sad.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

katemess said:


> @Drunk Parrot You're weird and sad.


Weirdly attracted to you and sad that I can't see you.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Weirdly attracted to you and sad that I can't see you.


Get away from me, weirdo.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

I think they should send me a nice comment or PM.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

katemess said:


> Get away from me, weirdo.


Yes M'Lady


----------



## Neokortex (May 22, 2015)

katemess said:


> Get away from me, weirdo.


 @Drunk Parrot hey, I think we should form a flirtatious squad or something. Like, flirting terrorists. D
I can't take these insults anymore. They make us look like there's something wrong with us when in fact we're just only behind in the evolutionary struggle for not being so hypocritical, deceptive and role-playing in order to find a mate. We are instead plainly direct and honest. These other guys are the weirdos for they go a long way to decide who they are into and if they're still not over with beating around the bush of finding the social-status wise, economic wise, and sex appeal-wise best partner (all these based on the most up to date popular ideals), then they take it as a violation if we open up way more quickly and bluntly about what we feel towards them. They're just sooo immersed in their little game of making getting it all beneficial for them.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

Neokortex said:


> @Drunk Parrot hey, I think we should form a flirtatious squad or something. Like, flirting terrorists. D
> I can't take these insults anymore. They make us look like there's something wrong with us when in fact we're just only behind in the evolutionary struggle for not being so hypocritical, deceptive and role-playing in order to find a mate. We are instead plainly direct and honest. These other guys are the weirdos for they go a long way to decide who they are into and if they're still not over with beating around the bush of finding the social-status wise, economic wise, and sex appeal-wise best partner (all these based on the most up to date popular ideals), then they take it as a violation if we open up way more quickly and bluntly about what we feel towards them. They're just sooo immersed in their little game of making getting it all beneficial for them.


And you've missed the obvious sarcasm. Parrot and I are best buds.


----------



## Neokortex (May 22, 2015)

katemess said:


> And you've missed the obvious sarcasm. Parrot and I are best buds.


DDD Couldn't have guessed it. Still, what if he ever wanted to go further than that?? DDDDD


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Best buds  Talk to my best buds maybe once a week.


----------



## Kitty666 (Jun 10, 2016)

it makes someone look cheap TBH, like a transparent way to forge a connection that does not exist. Its like a sleezy used car salesman using your first name repeatedly.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Neokortex said:


> What do you mean by "it exploits any private connection?"
> How can words mark territories if there isn't any follow-up action?


Hey man you flirt however you wish. Not my biz. Or desire to make you explain yourself. Your entitled to state your opinions on the subject freely without having to defend or explain yourself further. Your entitled to your way or comfort zone and I mine. 

This topic is definitely all just a matter of opinions and interpretation after all.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Kitty666 said:


> it makes someone look cheap TBH, like a transparent way to forge a connection that does not exist. Its like a sleezy used car salesman using your first name repeatedly.


I am a _New_ car salesman, thank you very much. :dry:


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

Neokortex said:


> DDD Couldn't have guessed it. Still, what if he ever wanted to go further than that?? DDDDD


He can get in the queue. 

@Drunk Parrot


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

I mean, to each his own, but I wouldn't think PerC is the best place to go looking for dates...


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

katemess said:


> He can get in the queue.
> 
> @Drunk Parrot


Queue? 

Haha, nope roud:


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I am a _New_ car salesman, thank you very much. :dry:


It's alright. You're one of my favorite fun ones.  

Sent from my LGL15G using Tapatalk


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Queue?
> 
> Haha, nope roud:


:exterminate:


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

katemess said:


> :exterminate:


:love_heart:

Conveniently, people can tell us what they think of my feeble flirting tips.


----------



## Neokortex (May 22, 2015)

Sensational said:


> Hey man you flirt however you wish. Not my biz. Or desire to make you explain yourself. Your entitled to state your opinions on the subject freely without having to defend or explain yourself further. Your entitled to your way or comfort zone and I mine.
> 
> This topic is definitely all just a matter of opinions and interpretation after all.


Naaa, I was just interested in the perspective of a person with a more sensitive comfort zone. But if that's too prodding than I don't go further.


----------



## Neokortex (May 22, 2015)

Miss Bingley said:


> I mean, to each his own, but I wouldn't think PerC is the best place to go looking for dates...


Aside from the obvious, why not? And what is the best place? All I know of Type Tango and Evolove that use MBTi (Evolove even Enneagram) but hell, there's not much really going on there. At OkCupid you have to pay to really be able to filter - it's not a serious site IMO.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Neokortex said:


> What do you mean by "it exploits any private connection?"


I personally don't get this either. If you have a connection, you have a connection imo. Private, public, whatever.

Actually, if other people are picking up on chemistry too, I see it as more likely to actually be there.

I don't mind PDA so long as it feels genuine and not like a (bad) performance, and I usually enjoy witnessing it. opcorn: (Well, depends on the players and my mood I guess). 

Keeping everything private bothers me. Dark and ominous things happen when you keep people locked away behind closed doors. (I'm being dramatic but then again not really). I think I almost judge a guy on his ability to flirt openly with me. "Are you cool dude? Are you a total a-hole who's going to act one way in public and a different way in private to the point of people not liking you and thinking I'm an idiot for being with you?"

A lot of members on this site have seen pictures, Skyped (Tiny chat? lol), know more personal details about each other, are creative playful types, etc. I would think it was weird if they weren't flirting. Can just be a fun way to express affection, it's not like dick pics are going to immediately follow or something lol. (Though I did date someone I met here briefly several years ago. Like we actually met in person a couple times).

I don't know though. I even flirt with myself so doing it on an internet forum doesn't seem all that strange to me.


----------



## Mercedene (May 6, 2016)

Not good at flirting. 
But I think it's cute when see people flirt here.  
It's like silly and little bit sad.  

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

I don't even know if someone flirted at me in real life. It is my friends who recognized it...

If I don't even know what flirting looks like in real life, how am I supposed to know what flirting online looks like? 

So I don't mind people flirting in Personality Cafe (even though the idea is weird) since I'll never realize it anyway :laughing:


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

It usually makes me cringe. but then I guess it depends on how it's done if it seems sad, forced or over the top at all. But whatever. Flirting on here would certainly not be for me anyway let's put it that way. I would probably die of cringing, personally.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Mercedene said:


> and little bit sad.


Why?


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

pippylongstocking said:


> it depends on how it's done if it seems sad


Again, why? 

Flirting is fun. What about that is sad?


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Do people assume that people who flirt online only flirt online or something?

Lol.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

Veggie said:


> Again, why?
> 
> Flirting is fun. What about that is sad?


I didn't say it was always sad. Just that it could be. It could be sad in real life too.

But also I do see flirting as something natural that can happen in real life or over text for fun with someone you know. I just find it can be very cringe on an Internet forum especially because it seems out of place and also I think it's a bit strange if the people have never met. But to each their own. I just often find it cringe but as I say it depends.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

Veggie said:


> Do people assume that people who flirt online only flirt online or something?
> 
> Lol.


I don't. That's not really anything to do with my opinion on it.


----------



## Mercedene (May 6, 2016)

Veggie said:


> Why?


Not that 'sad' (pity things) to the flirts actually. But it refers to me as the audience. Sad because not good at flirt  

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

pippylongstocking said:


> I didn't say it was always sad. Just that it could be. It could be sad in real life too.
> 
> But also I do see flirting as something natural that can happen in real life or over text for fun with someone you know. I just find it can be very cringe on an Internet forum especially because it seems out of place and also I think it's a bit strange if the people have never met. But to each their own. I just often find it cringe but as I say it depends.


I personally enjoy flirting with people I've just met, online or in person. So I don't see a big differentiating factor as far as medium.

Flirting with people I already know if that hasn't been established yet feels more cringe worthy to me. It doesn't feel natural if that wasn't what just kind of...happened. Initially. But then there's always exceptions.

Though I do try to learn about the people I interact with here because it could be creepy if they were really underage or something.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

I challenge macro to a "flirt off"


----------



## Watchtower (Aug 20, 2015)

xfatalxsnipez said:


> Haha tell me more


Weird. Uncomfortable.


----------



## Neokortex (May 22, 2015)

WamphyriThrall said:


> They should be flirting with moi


But is "moi" a guy or a gal?
What's up with all these squeamish people, though. Do they have their body censured at spots when they look down on it in the shower? It's like they have this thick invisible aura that is easily distraught by indecent verbal signals.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Neokortex said:


> But is "moi" a guy or a gal?
> What's up with all these squeamish people, though. Do they have their body censured at spots when they look down on it in the shower? It's like they have this thick invisible aura that is easily distraught by indecent verbal signals.


----------



## Neokortex (May 22, 2015)

Veggie said:


> And you should only flirt if you feel inspired, c'mon man. Haha. No "might as well" pssh.


Yea, I meant like that. English blunder. Might I find you flirt-worthy, I'd flirt the hell out of you! xDDDDD


----------



## Neokortex (May 22, 2015)

wamphyrithrall said:


>


*lol.*


----------



## Neokortex (May 22, 2015)

WamphyriThrall said:


> *notices how many against seem to be Fe types


*Notices how many helpers are religious.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

Neokortex said:


> But is "moi" a guy or a gal?
> What's up with all these squeamish people, though. Do they have their body censured at spots when they look down on it in the shower? It's like they have this thick invisible aura that is easily distraught by indecent verbal signals.


I'll show you a thick invisible aura baby.


----------



## Neokortex (May 22, 2015)

Courtalort said:


> I'll show you a thick invisible aura baby.


Show me then! Is it squeezable? Does the sun's beams refract on its surface into opalescent rays? I might just give it an embracing penetration with profanities "enunciated clearly like an effin 19th century illustration of a Madam on a green background."


----------



## nicoloco90 (May 3, 2010)

Slagasauras said:


> I think it's incredibly creepy sometimes, especially since a lot of the people who do it are weird.


Oh you've _got_ to be kidding me with this. xD
You, of all people.


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

nicoloco90 said:


> Oh you've _got_ to be kidding me with this. xD
> You, of all people.


I'm not kidding in the slightest, you should see the creepy things people have said to me!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

Neokortex said:


> Show me then! Is it squeezable? Does the sun's beams refract on its surface into opalescent rays? I might just give it an embracing penetration with profanities "enunciated clearly like an effin 19th century illustration of a Madam on a green background."


How can one show someone an invisible aura?  
But yes-it is very squeezable. Soft. Full. Succulent. 

^and that's how flirting is done on PerC kids.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Slagasauras said:


> Pretty sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even that, someone referred to me as 'prey'...no, just no.


That's not flirting. That is to flirting what spilling your paint is to art.


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

ninjahitsawall said:


> That's not flirting. That is to flirting what spilling your paint is to art.


I disagree, it's flirting done horribly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Slagasauras said:


> I disagree, it's flirting done horribly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, it is an attempt at least. I think flirting is an art form, thus requires nuance and some kind of skill execution. So I was sort of joking, but yeah. Doesn't take much skill to spill paint.


----------



## MolaMola (Jul 28, 2012)

Ladies and gentlemen, please feel free to flirt with me if you want! I could use the ego boost lol


----------



## nicoloco90 (May 3, 2010)

Slagasauras said:


> I'm not kidding in the slightest, you should see the creepy things people have said to me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not kidding either because you can post really really weird stuff too, I don't see you being creeped out easily at all! Maybe some of your posts invites creeps to say creepy stuff though ... just saying.


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

nicoloco90 said:


> I'm not kidding either because you can post really really weird stuff too, I don't see you being creeped out easily at all! Maybe some of your posts invites creeps to say creepy stuff though ... just saying.



Yeah okay, but I don't flirt with people. I say creepy shit for comedian purposes. On top of that, I wasn't even talking about anything romantic when called a creep so???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicoloco90 (May 3, 2010)

Slagasauras said:


> Yeah okay, but I don't flirt with people. I say creepy shit for comedian purposes. On top of that, I wasn't even talking about anything romantic when called a creep so???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


so?

_''I say creepy shit for comedian purposes''
_
This is not always obvious though.


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

nicoloco90 said:


> so?
> 
> _''I say creepy shit for comedian purposes''
> _
> This is not always obvious though.


My point is, I'm not flirting though. The thread is about flirting, which I don't do online, plus my original post was about how creepy someone was being. Even if it isn't obvious, I flat out don't care. 

Sorry for being a blunt bitch, I just woke up.
--Edit---
To add to my original point, my experiences with flirting online have been done usually through gay dating sites which generally end horribly. The men are pigs and can't take a hint, similar to how many of the guys on here are.
Not Nico tho. Nicos fine. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicoloco90 (May 3, 2010)

Slagasauras said:


> My point is, I'm not flirting though. The thread is about flirting, which I don't do online, plus my original post was about how creepy someone was being. Even if it isn't obvious, I flat out don't care.
> 
> Sorry for being a blunt bitch, I just woke up.
> 
> ...


Yeah well all im saying is that you might be part of it happening in the first place when you post the things that you do. Sorry if that annoys you


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

nicoloco90 said:


> Yeah well all im saying is that you might be part of it happening in the first place when you post the things that you do. Sorry if that annoys you


Oh like my shirtless pics? Yeah I do that for attention lol. No one really flirts with me on that and the only time that's ever happened I simply ignored it. I'm just more or less proud of my body and get "good job" remarks so far! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicoloco90 (May 3, 2010)

Slagasauras said:


> Oh like my shirtless pics? Yeah I do that for attention lol. No one really flirts with me on that and the only time that's ever happened I simply ignored it. I'm just more or less proud of my body and get "good job" remarks so far!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not those per se, but also other ''suggestive'' post or threads. I know you, so I understand all of that, but i'm sure the ''creeps'' out there would gladly interpret it all in a different way, especially if they don't know your motives in the first place. I can see how that works ...


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

nicoloco90 said:


> Not those per se, but also other ''suggestive'' post or threads. I know you, so I understand all of that, but i'm sure the ''creeps'' out there would gladly interpret it all in a different way, especially if they don't know your motives in the first place. I can see how that works ...


Well, you "know" me so I'll destroy the creeps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicoloco90 (May 3, 2010)

Slagasauras said:


> Well, you "know" me so I'll destroy the creeps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, you go expose them  ... oh you're just baiting them, now I understand!


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

nicoloco90 said:


> Yeah, you go expose them  ... oh you're just baiting them, now I understand!


Oh no, not in the least bit. 
Though it's fun to troll men easily.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicoloco90 (May 3, 2010)

Slagasauras said:


> Oh no, not in the least bit.
> Though it's fun to troll men easily.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yer, but no, but yer, but no


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Macrosapien said:


> Lol just thought I'd ask this, because im a HUGE flirt, I flirt all the time, but I do this in life as well.... but more veiled though, and sarcastic (lol). But sometimes I think, is it weird to randomly flirt with people on a forum, especially one like this HAHA?
> 
> What ya'll think. is it weird, and do you flirt with people here? like the playful kind, in my case... but it can be the more serious one, if you do that.


As long as it isn't harassment or obsessive, I don't see the big deal. They're just having some fun.


----------



## Neokortex (May 22, 2015)

Courtalort said:


> How can one show someone an invisible aura?
> But yes-it is very squeezable. Soft. Full. Succulent.
> 
> ^and that's how flirting is done on PerC kids.


xDDDDD xDDDD =DDD
You're crazy!
Weren't you the one saying you'll show me one? Probably you meant it by palpation.
If I prod it with my finger then does it fart?


----------



## MolaMola (Jul 28, 2012)

NewMango said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, please feel free to flirt with me if you want! I could use the ego boost lol


Leave poor Slagasauras alone and come to me, my pretties. You can even flirt with me in a creepy way. 

*... I'm *into* dark and creepy.*


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

Neokortex said:


> xDDDDD xDDDD =DDD
> You're crazy!
> Weren't you the one saying you'll show me one? Probably you meant it by palpation.
> If I prod it with my finger then does it fart?


I meant show you with your fingers baby. 
And no farting...you're ruining the banter!


----------



## Neokortex (May 22, 2015)

Courtalort said:


> I meant show you with your fingers baby.
> And no farting...you're ruining the banter!


Aw, sorry babe, I guess I have a bad taste for the dark underbelly realm. That's usually not tolerated under the "lightness" of the average social realm. If you're sensitive about it, then I'll tell you only pure things. Here are my fumbling fingers, then, although, I warn you, they were trained on impure thoughts! Mwwuhhahahhaaaa!!! >DDDDDD D xD :angry: :shocked: :mellow:


----------



## Neokortex (May 22, 2015)

NewMango said:


> Leave poor Slagasauras alone and come to me, my pretties. You can even flirt with me in a creepy way.
> 
> *... I'm *into* dark and creepy.*


Oh! Shit! I just finished reading some parts from _American Psycho_. Now that's some really mindff... mind blowing piece of sshh... work of art! DD Just tell me the level of creepiness and darkness because I'm not sure you could handle what I have chained up inside! DDD


----------



## Neokortex (May 22, 2015)

Slagasauras said:


> Oh no, not in the least bit.
> Though it's fun to troll men easily.


I think you should do more of those pictures like that! They have some pervert subversive quality to them. Whether or not anyone is gay. I'm sure the INFP girls like it, they are just so disciplined and good mannered and pure in their hearts, they won't tell you that while scrolling their other hand reached for their dil.... ehm, some device to make looking at your picture more... worthwhile. xDDDD


----------



## MolaMola (Jul 28, 2012)

Neokortex said:


> Just tell me the level of creepiness and darkness because I'm not sure you could handle what I have chained up inside! DDD


Maximum dark and creepy. _Try me._


----------



## lil intro vert (Jan 14, 2016)

I pretty much do what I want.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

@katemess As your stalker I have needs, will you make me your number 1 stalker?? :hearts:


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

There is certainly no problem with flirting anywhere unless you are committed or the target is (and you know it). I do consider it very casual to almost not at all serious in nature. Expecting online communication to blossom into anything with the added lazy prone convenience of the entire internet in the way is mind bogglingly low percentage. I have heard some people make it work, but I find it less likely than getting hit be a meteorite.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> @katemess As your stalker I have needs, will you make me your number 1 stalker?? :hearts:


No, but I can probably bump you up to number 3.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Loaf said:


> This, however I've not really had many people flirt with me on here, so......


I'll flirt with you *any* day baby. 

<3


----------



## Neokortex (May 22, 2015)

NewMango said:


> Maximum dark and creepy. _Try me._


Ummm let's see... My imagination says: first I'd push you to a wall. Then I'd start eating your mouth. Then I'd start working your crotch with one hand lifting your thigh with the other. Then I'd move to your neck and if there was a scissors around, would start cutting off your cloth from behind. Then both slide down on the ground, rip your clothes off, do you from the front against the wall... ehhhmm.... what next? Roll you on your knees and eat you from behind. I guess this is not as much creepy as the BDSM stuff out there. I'm not hot on slapping women or holding their throats but I can take control. Maybe if I had a fly swatter, big one, than I'd swat your little behind until red. But all this takes some getting to know time first DD.It may turn out I imagined all this to the wrong person xDDDD


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

I flirt with @Pifanjr constantly. One day, I even hope we're married :blushed:


oh wait. We already are.


----------



## Eram Sum Ero (Apr 19, 2016)

It's soooo immature... Lol


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I flirt with @Pifanjr constantly. One day, I even hope we're married :blushed:
> 
> 
> oh wait. We already are.


Hey girl hey :wink:


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Florahyalina said:


> It's soooo immature... Lol


youre sooo mature. :wink:


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

Gilly said:


> I'll flirt with you *any* day baby.
> 
> <3


An offer I can't refuse :wink:


----------



## Dissonance (Aug 23, 2012)

People should flirt _everywhere._


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> People should flirt _everywhere._


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

It generally seems pretty harmless


----------



## Dissonance (Aug 23, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


>













* *


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I just jokingly do it.
It's for laughs..
C'mon everyone likes sexual jokes once in a while..


----------



## Neokortex (May 22, 2015)

Dissonance said:


> People should flirt _everywhere._


Agreed!


----------



## Neokortex (May 22, 2015)

NewMango said:


> Maximum dark and creepy. _Try me._


Didn't it work? Or was it overkill? What did you needed for btw? Has someone just dumped you or anything?


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

Macrosapien said:


> What ya'll think. is it weird, and do you flirt with people here? like the playful kind, in my case... but it can be the more serious one, if you do that.


It only gets annoying when it completely derails threads and goes on for pages. Otherwise idc.


I don't flirt often, and when I do it's a sarcastic joke. For example:

_Roses are red
Violets are blue
Get in bed
And fuck my cooch

_


----------



## Neokortex (May 22, 2015)

Nabbit said:


> I don't flirt often, and when I do it's a sarcastic joke.


Is it really sarcasm or to think about it more, isn't it instead self-mockery?


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

Neokortex said:


> Is it really sarcasm or to think about it more, isn't it instead self-mockery?


Hmmm no, it's sarcasm. I'm really not for flirting... I'm a cautious person. And when I do "flirt" it's mostly physical, so it's not something I'm used to expressing on the internet.

When trying to actually win someone over, I found that I don't need to be much of a romantic because my humor and intellect goes a long way anyways, so flirting verbally amd saying romantic shit isn't that necessary for me I guess.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

IDK if it is a result of the Pe attititude, but I don't think really draw conclusions or make judgments about such stuff. I may "note" it (or even more likely, it may go right past me), but I don't really have an opinion on it. I generally go through life that way....I observe and see patterns developing, but I dont rush to judgment.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

I think I do it without realizing.
If I knew I was flirting I most likely wouldn't want to be.
If I wanted to try flirt then I would probably fail.


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

I have no problems with people flirting on here, I like to flirt on & offline.
But when I'm with someone or even just devoted to someone then no, I don't flirt with other guys anywhere.
It's mainly due to the fact that I simply do not want anyone else so, why bother. Loyalty plays a factor too.
(That's just me personally, I'm not saying I am against others who do.)
I mean I'm not being a complete nun here or anything and I'll still talk about sex and other fun stuff but that's it.
I may still flirt a little with other girls but only because that's just me being simply playful :kitteh:.

I treat people online the same way I do offline so, I see no differences in it.

Living far away from someone can always be fixed eventually.


----------



## Jbot (Jul 4, 2016)

I think its cute & sexy when people do it. I'm new here. Haven't done any. But I'm a big flirt irl. 😉

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

I think you should fuck them into the stratosphere, just show some restraints

This will put us over the edge I mean put them over the edge


----------

